

The most important website for the future of the Internet over the next 5 years - samh
http://www.samonsoftware.com/?p=350

======
drp
Remember when video conferencing was the future? The new future is video
conferencing without the video, just the audio!

~~~
samh
Well maybe. But I don't see a lot of hype about voice communication on the
web. I am really surprised it's so poorly supported by browsers.

Even voice chat had privacy and umm appropriateness issues, but video chat,
fuuurgedaboutit.

~~~
tghw
It's because they already have that technology. It's called the telephone.

------
ryanwaggoner
Disagree. Sorry, but I rather like keeping random strangers on the Internet at
arms length, despite our shared interest in "grilled salmon recipes" or
whatever I'm googling at the moment. In terms of intimacy, I view
communications like this:

Email -> Chat -> Voice -> Video -> In-person

Chat is already a stretch for the most part, in terms of stretching my comfort
level. Have you participated in the live chat on justin.tv? Yeah, now imagine
if that were voice. No thanks.

~~~
johnl
I agree, sounds scary.

------
InclinedPlane
Yes. Because transforming the web into a conference call is not only
revolutionary, but what everyone really, truly wants.

Or not.

I haven't seen many predictions that are as off the mark as this one.

------
david
We can already talk over the internet, putting it in a website isn't really
that revolutionary.

------
est
> the future of the domestic Internet over the next 5 years

FTFY

Not every Internet user speaks the same language. Unless Google's realtime
audio translator works at amazing accuracy.

------
adatta02
we've all seen how well voice chat works on say multiplayer console games...no
thanks.

------
walesmd
tinychat.com - been there done that

